

Why India’s best tech schools produce more entrepreneurs than the Ivy League - denzil_correa
http://qz.com/262730/why-iits-produce-more-entrepreneurs-than-ivy-league-institutions-like-harvard-or-yale/

======
known
You need Cash/Caste to succeed as Entrepreneur in India.
[http://www.nytimes.com/2013/06/16/opinion/sunday/caste-is-
no...](http://www.nytimes.com/2013/06/16/opinion/sunday/caste-is-not-
past.html) and

------
TheCoelacanth
It's not really impressive that IIT (16 schools) managed to turn out slightly
more entrepreneurs than Harvard (1 school).

